# Burton Custom 2019



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Burton Custom 2019.

Looks a lot nicer than the 2018. 

Might end up grabbing this at the end of the year.:chin:


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Craig51 said:


> Burton Custom 2019.
> 
> Looks a lot nicer than the 2018.
> 
> Might end up grabbing this at the end of the year.:chin:


Same plan here. Gonna get the 156.

And also a Speed Date to replace the custom X.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I wonder if the Burton Custom is an alright ride???


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I really like the second one. But I can't justify buying a second board  Especially a 2019 model.


----------



## g3greg (Mar 6, 2018)

The '19 is the same as this years minus the graphic and I got to try it out last weekend, first time on camber from a flat board (still in my first season) and it was amazing, way lighter than my ripcord, easier to turn and just a lot more fun. I'll be grabbing a 162W for sure as my go to for everything.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

g3greg said:


> The '19 is the same as this years minus the graphic and I got to try it out last weekend, first time on camber from a flat board (still in my first season) and it was amazing, way lighter than my ripcord, easier to turn and just a lot more fun. I'll be grabbing a 162W for sure as my go to for everything.


What's you weight?


----------



## Richie Ricchh (Feb 26, 2018)

love the custom gonna replace my 07 version with the 19 once its available throw some cartels or mala vitas on there and have my new daily driver kinda cant wait


----------



## Richie Ricchh (Feb 26, 2018)

any idea of when these will hit the market ?


----------



## pikm57 (Dec 28, 2017)

Richie Ricchh said:


> any idea of when these will hit the market ?


Fall 2018 (I think at the end of August)


----------



## g3greg (Mar 6, 2018)

Craig51 said:


> g3greg said:
> 
> 
> > The '19 is the same as this years minus the graphic and I got to try it out last weekend, first time on camber from a flat board (still in my first season) and it was amazing, way lighter than my ripcord, easier to turn and just a lot more fun. I'll be grabbing a 162W for sure as my go to for everything.
> ...


As of right now 210 at 6'.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Yep, big improvement from this year's design.
Still, my favorite Custom graphics is this one, the 2009 Custom:


----------



## Scott Walburn (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm torn between the Custom and the flying V version. I've only been on rocker boards and am worried I will hate traditional camber.


----------



## pikm57 (Dec 28, 2017)

Scott Walburn said:


> I'm torn between the Custom and the flying V version. I've only been on rocker boards and am worried I will hate traditional camber.


I had Burton Sherlock - flyingV, then Burton Joystick - rocker, but because I was looking for something with more pop and better control I bought Custom camber. I was sceptical first, but after first day I felt in love with it. It felt so much better. I thought, OK maybe it is just Custom line, but then I bought skeleton key twin this year which is camber too, and it ride even better. I don't know for what purposes you are buying this board, but if you ask me, I would buy camber.


----------



## g3greg (Mar 6, 2018)

What else do you like about the "skeletwin key"? I just bought one but I'm having it shipped for a snowboarding trip next year. Is the custom different enough to warrant having both? I've got my eye on the 2019 version.


----------



## pikm57 (Dec 28, 2017)

g3greg said:


> What else do you like about the "skeletwin key"? I just bought one but I'm having it shipped for a snowboarding trip next year. Is the custom different enough to warrant having both? I've got my eye on the 2019 version.


I don't think that there is that much difference between skeleton key twin and custom. Custom is still stiffer and therefore not that much playful. I bought skeleton for park riding, therefore I bought one size smaller then normally. I can tell you I progress in park much more than previous years. I thought it won't be that stable at high speed and curving but I was wrong. I can ride skeleton as fast and aggressive as custom. But I really can't say anything bad about custom, it is still an awesome board, and I like to ride it. 

Does it make sense to have both boards? Probably not, but I really like them both :grin:


----------



## Scott Walburn (Mar 7, 2018)

pikm57 said:


> I had Burton Sherlock - flyingV, then Burton Joystick - rocker, but because I was looking for something with more pop and better control I bought Custom camber. I was sceptical first, but after first day I felt in love with it. It felt so much better. I thought, OK maybe it is just Custom line, but then I bought skeleton key twin this year which is camber too, and it ride even better. I don't know for what purposes you are buying this board, but if you ask me, I would buy camber.


This was my first season riding and I ended up falling for the sport and got out about 20 times. I've been riding a Burton Instigator but am thinking about adding something else next season. I will probably keep both boards but wanted to see what else was out there. I'm looking for an all mountain board. I don't spend much time at the terrain park but would like to be able to play around on everything eventually. I was leaning flying V but am having second thoughts. The learning curve is what is holding me back from traditional camber. My riding buddy is on a Custom X and I will probably take it out before I make decision.


----------



## g3greg (Mar 6, 2018)

Scott if you're good on a flat board camber will be fine, just mind your edge on the flat. I was worried about camber as well but despite feeling different during ollies I didn't catch any edges. My first season also.. Only about 10 days but feeling great.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Scott Walburn said:


> This was my first season riding and I ended up falling for the sport and got out about 20 times. I've been riding a Burton Instigator but am thinking about adding something else next season. I will probably keep both boards but wanted to see what else was out there. I'm looking for an all mountain board. I don't spend much time at the terrain park but would like to be able to play around on everything eventually. I was leaning flying V but am having second thoughts. The learning curve is what is holding me back from traditional camber. My riding buddy is on a Custom X and I will probably take it out before I make decision.


I found there is a big step up from Custom to Custom X.
Ridden Custom all my life with ease, but Custom X is a stiff beast. Carves so hard but no where near as playfully forgiving as a Custom.


----------



## QCMP (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm still in love with my 1997 Custom... However, I might retire it to put it on the wall of my next house...

Quick poll: What year was your favorite???


----------



## g3greg (Mar 6, 2018)

2001 looked cool but 2019 kills them all IMO.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I had a custom camber 2015. It was a good all around board. I moved it out to make room for other good all around boards. Kinda miss it. Kinda don’t.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Tempted to pull the trigger on a 2021...


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Did someone say Custom?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

unsuspected said:


> Did someone say Custom?


yeah, I couple of buds of mine had this one when it came out. Sweet board indeed.


----------

